# (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode (HP Pavilion 595-p0404nz,  AMD Radeon™ RX Vega 11 Graphics)



## marco (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello, after a fresh install of freebsd 12 and xorg (once with the very quick <cmd>pkg install ...</cmd>and once with the very slow <cmd>make install</cmd>)
`startx`  i get the error:
Fatal server error:
(EE Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices

in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log   (img attached) I find:
(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
(WW) falling back to old probe method for scfb
scfb trace: probe start
(II) scfb trace :using default device
scfb trace: probe done

with `dmesg`  I get (see d2 attachement).

many thanks
Marco

p.s.This PC is intended only for browsing a mysql/php program on internet. No games


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2018)

FreeBSD 12 is a development version that's still in ALPHA stage and thus not supported yet. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



marco said:


> This PC is intended only for browsing a mysql/php program on internet.


Use a supported release version, like FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE.


----------



## marco (Oct 16, 2018)

ok, I will try soon. Thanks


----------



## marco (Oct 16, 2018)

tried but exactly the same error


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm not sure with regards to AMD GPUs but you probably need graphics/drm-next-kmod.


----------



## marco (Oct 17, 2018)

unfortunately the same after pkg install drm-next-kmod. thank you anyway


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2018)

Did you follow the instructions?

```
The drm-next-kmod port can be enabled for amdgpu (for AMD GPUs starting with
the HD7000 series / Tahiti) or i915kms (for Intel APUs starting with HD3000 /
Sandy Bridge) through kld_list in /etc/rc.conf. radeonkms for older AMD GPUs
can be loaded and there are some positive reports if EFI boot is NOT enabled
(similar to amdgpu).

For amdgpu: kld_list="amdgpu"
For Intel: kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
For radeonkms: kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"

Please ensure that all users requiring graphics are members of the
"video" group.

Older generations are supported by the stable kms modules (radeonkms / 
i915kms) in base.
```

And these: Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## marco (Oct 17, 2018)

hoops, I didn't see instructions.
So, after the installation of drm-next-kmod I added the line
kld_list="amdgpu" to rc.conf
I added the user root to group video  (was already in wheel) and rebooted. No improvement


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2018)

marco said:


> I added the user root to group video (was already in wheel) and rebooted.


Don't use root. Create a regular user account for this. 

Run `startx`, and if it fails use misc/pastebinit to upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to Pastebin.


----------

